# Self-publishing, anyone?



## M_Helder (May 20, 2021)

Hi guys,
I was wondering if any of you had some luck with publishing non-commercial instrumental (cinematic?) music? 

I mostly write trailer cues for RSM and BMG, as well as some more typical library music, but I’ve recently found myself with a number of tracks that don’t really fit any commercial labels and sound more like soundtracks or classical pieces, if anything. 

Which leaves me with two options: either upload them to soundcloud and forget they exist or try the self-publishing route. Since I’ve never really done the latter except for the bandcamp thingy, would be cool to hear your thoughts or maybe some experience as to how best go about it?

Cheers


----------



## proggermusic (May 20, 2021)

I highly recommend self-publishing as much as you can. The more you can do on your own, the more desirable you'll be to entities who can further your career later down the line (labels, publishing houses, etc).

My band's first two albums were completely self-released, and through those efforts we were able to successfully get hooked up with the marvelous indie label Ropeadope Records, who released our next two. They'll do our fifth album, too, whenever it gets done, but Covid delayed it significantly as you can imagine.

So, since we couldn't rehearse/tour/record as a band during the pandemic, I did something I'd meant to do for years and completed my own instrumental album, and self-released/self-published that one too. And funny enough, it's gotten more press and positive reviews than any of the label-released stuff. They all build on each other.

Through the process of finishing and releasing these creative projects, I was connected to opportunities to compose music for television, podcasts, and films, not to mention live performance (which was my bread and butter before Covid) and a faculty position at a local college. The creative stuff makes the least sense to do on paper because it almost never makes much money.... but it's BY FAR the best thing to focus on, in my experience, for long-term career development. It pays unexpected dividends for years. Plus, you get known for doing the stuff you LIKE to do, not the stuff you feel like you HAVE to do. As a perk, I get sent videos periodically of college jazz groups in far-flung countries playing my tunes on their senior recitals, and that always feels warm and fuzzy.

So go for it! Do the stuff you like, do it as well as you possibly can. Release an album/collection, then do another one, get better and better at it, and pay attention to the unexpected benefits that come from repeating the process numerous times as you develop. Good luck!


----------



## jonathanparham (May 20, 2021)

Funny you mentioned this. Copyright and mediums have changed quite a bit since I was in school and I've been reading this.


----------



## AudioLoco (May 20, 2021)

With Distrokid it's easier and cheaper then ever to be on every single major streaming service and shop.
Why let it rot inside a drawer?


----------



## M_Helder (May 20, 2021)

proggermusic said:


> I highly recommend self-publishing as much as you can. The more you can do on your own, the more desirable you'll be to entities who can further your career later down the line (labels, publishing houses, etc).
> 
> My band's first two albums were completely self-released, and through those efforts we were able to successfully get hooked up with the marvelous indie label Ropeadope Records, who released our next two. They'll do our fifth album, too, whenever it gets done, but Covid delayed it significantly as you can imagine.
> 
> ...



This is by far the most motivational thing I’ve read all year. 

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## proggermusic (May 20, 2021)

M_Helder said:


> This is by far the most motivational thing I’ve read all year.
> 
> Thank you for the advice.


Hey, wow, thanks! That's nice to hear. I've had a fortunate career playing music I enjoy, but it looks like you've done a lot of really cool stuff as well, judging from your website. I'd love to hear what you put out on your own just for fun, I'm sure it would turn out quite well.


----------



## AndreBoulard (May 22, 2021)

proggermusic said:


> I highly recommend self-publishing as much as you can. The more you can do on your own, the more desirable you'll be to entities who can further your career later down the line (labels, publishing houses, etc).
> 
> My band's first two albums were completely self-released, and through those efforts we were able to successfully get hooked up with the marvelous indie label Ropeadope Records, who released our next two. They'll do our fifth album, too, whenever it gets done, but Covid delayed it significantly as you can imagine.
> 
> ...


thats awesome! so where would be a good place the release albums? distrokid and spodify?


----------



## cmillar (May 23, 2021)

Best thing....now I'm aware of your band 'Progger'! (...have always been a Snarky fan, so it's nice to see what former members are up to)

And you're advice well timed and most needed; we must keep our creative juices flowing without worrying about what 'some assistant music editor's/3rd cousin's brother's/friends accountant/music 'beats' producer who used to be a former accountant/thinks that GarageBand is the ultimate music production software/etc.etc.' music library 'mogul wanna-be' thinks about something in their 3 second listening awareness span.

Get the live music out there! 

Congratulations on what you're doing!


----------



## jonathanparham (May 23, 2021)

AndreBoulard said:


> thats awesome! so where would be a good place the release albums? distrokid and spodify?


there is a comparison in the middle of the article==> distro comparison


----------



## proggermusic (May 23, 2021)

cmillar said:


> Best thing....now I'm aware of your band 'Progger'! (...have always been a Snarky fan, so it's nice to see what former members are up to)
> 
> And you're advice well timed and most needed; we must keep our creative juices flowing without worrying about what 'some assistant music editor's/3rd cousin's brother's/friends accountant/music 'beats' producer who used to be a former accountant/thinks that GarageBand is the ultimate music production software/etc.etc.' music library 'mogul wanna-be' thinks about something in their 3 second listening awareness span.
> 
> ...


Thank you! We probably won't ever have a stack of Grammys like the Pups, but I'm cool with that, and my old bandmates' success has opened a lot of doors for us. 

In terms of the platform to use, I like to release all my independent stuff through Bandcamp and CD Baby simultaneously. I don't like Distrokid: CD Baby isn't perfect, but they do a good job with digital distribution for a one-time fee. I don't want to have to pay Distrokid every year to keep my album from being pulled from digital platforms. I still make money from CD Baby on albums I released many years ago, and I don't even have to think about upkeep on them.


----------



## tebling (May 23, 2021)

proggermusic said:


> So, since we couldn't rehearse/tour/record as a band during the pandemic, I did something I'd meant to do for years and completed my own instrumental album, and self-released/self-published that one too. And funny enough, it's gotten more press and positive reviews than any of the label-released stuff. They all build on each other.


Is there a distinction to be made here between _self publishing_ and _self marketing_? It sounds like you're talking more about the latter. Did the press and positive reviews just happen by uploading to CD Baby and Bandcamp? Somehow I think not...


----------



## proggermusic (May 23, 2021)

There is definitely a distinction to be made. The publishing part is relatively easy (CD Baby, Bandcamp, making sheet music available on your website, etc.). The audience development part is much more challenging (for me), and also utterly essential. That's the part that's taken me the longest to start getting a hang on... ten years, and I'm just starting to gain traction. I neglected it for a very long time, so many folks will find success sooner with reviews, press, and airplay than I did, probably. But it feels great once it starts working.


----------

